# Hot air on my feet



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Unfortunately I think both issues are sort of normal for a Cruze. Something about the HVAC system seems to let heat leak out near the center console. I think hot coolant runs through the heater core all the time on most cars but the Cruze seems to let that heat escape into the cabin a little bit. In my LS I can keep it pretty cool if I run the fan in low and the temp knob turned down all the way but when I get back into the car after shopping it will blow warm air for a really long time before getting cool again. The A/C can overpower the warmth but sometimes I'd rather not have to turn it on since the outside air is pretty mild.

As far as the airflow coming out at the dash when you have it set to your feet I think that's sort of normal for every car. The car companies send a little airflow toward the windshield as protection against it fogging up. I've noticed it on several vehicles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bodeis said:


> My 2012 cruze eco always blows hot air on my feet unless i turn the air on blowing on my feet. Also when set to blow on just my feet it also blows out of the defrost just the same as if i had it turned on feet/defrost. Anyone else have this problem and if so what was the cause and repair? Thanks.


bodeis,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this diagnosed for you. I would like you to keep me posted and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

